# Where oh where could they be!!



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Has anyone heard from Chris Miller or CO204yoter and possibly ebbs. I think today WED. was the day that Chris and CO 204(Jason) were going looking for some coyotes and if I am not mistaken they were meeting ebbs for the high power low power scope shoot out. I find it odd that Chris and ebbs have not informed us of the outcome of their weiner fight over scope magnification( I know, it wasn't a true weiner fight but I just had to call it that because ebbs laughs at it everytime).


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I guess it all depends on who was Driving -- Hopefully it was ebbs.

In a ravine or washed away to be found 2 yrs. later??

Late night rehashing hunting stories!!


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Maybe instead they had a competition to see who could park the deepest in a ditch and rack up the highest search and rescue bill.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL Last I remember reading Jason wanted Chris to drive them on the hunting side of the day.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Perhaps they are stuck in the large plastic ball which held them safe from harm ?

Perhaps they went in search of Cat ?

Maybe they went north to B.C. to visit Hassell and experience some real cold ? Have you seen them Rick ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Perhaps there were to many dogs and cats coming to the call.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

You guys are just wrong!!! Yall should be ashamed of your selfs. I think they borrowed the inflatable lady blimp from OAC and probably forgot to stake her down. It was cheaper than a heli !!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hahaha.... we're all OK. Timing didn't work out to be able to meet up with Ebbs but me and Jason went out for a few stands. I did drive, and there were no serious incidents to report. No coyotes, cats, or fox either.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> You guys are just wrong!!! Yall should be ashamed of your selfs. I think they borrowed the inflatable lady blimp from OAC and probably forgot to stake her down. It was cheaper than a heli !!!!


BAHAHAHAHAHAHA About spit coffee all over my screen.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sounds as though EVERYTHING was safe. LOL


----------

